# Good morning!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Time to wake up little munchkin girl....
[attachment=49673:good_mor...g_Ava_rs.jpg]

'Mornin' everybody
[attachment=49672:Ava_good_mornin.jpg] 

I've got to get a handle on that hair!!! :blink: I can never see those beautiful eyes :smmadder:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness Pat!!! No need for an alarm clock when you know that precious little face is waiting for you. I would be running out of bed every morning to see Ava!!!!! How absolutely in love are you?!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: I LOVE HER, she is simply perfect!! I know what you mean about the eye hair business...I can never get Baby's out no matter what I do...Ava is remarkable, kisses for her and the rest of your little lovvies please!! x0x00x N


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG! She is absolutely a doll. Just gorgeous!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Ava is so gorgeous. Love, :wub: love, :wub: love that precious puppy girl! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwww Pat...bless her...she is sooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous... :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

she is so stunning! please post many many pics of her :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I speak for everyone for requesting daily pictures of Ava. How gorgeous is she!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would never leave the house. Sleepy head. Soooooo cute ! 

(some photos of her with Archie and Abbey would be nice too)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg she is just too adorable


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't believe I had to come back to work today :smcry: I miss her already. She HATES being left unattended in her pen for too long, she's always had her brother with her -I should have brought them both home :yes:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Mar 10 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742403


> (some photos of her with Archie and Abbey would be nice too)[/B]


 :w00t: I have "other" dogs?! 


:biggrin: ....just kidding


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 10 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742407


> I can't believe I had to come back to work today :smcry: I miss her already. She HATES being left unattended in her pen for too long, she's always had her brother with her -I should have brought them both home :yes:[/B]



That little darling has a brother :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Ohhhhhhh Pat ...go get him  

Pat, she will do fine...she will get all her beauty rest....bless her sweet soul.

Pat, how can you possibly stand it?? All that cuteness and beauty....she is just incredible..... :wub: :wub: :wub: 

You must have just keeled over when you first saw her...She looks soooooooooooooooooooooo sweet.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

OMG she is just TOO cute!! I could just "eat her up." What a doll face.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww sleepy Ava. You are such a little doll :wub:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh good lord... she is just gorgeous!!! how can you stand to leave her?!!!!! :smheat:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's quite an apartment Miss Ava has! 

She really is just precious, isn't she? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What a little cutie pie :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 10 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742431


> That's quite an apartment Miss Ava has!
> 
> She really is just precious, isn't she? :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



:biggrin: :blush: Ava has a <strike>pen</strike> castle fit for a queen....there's enough room for 6 pups in there.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is such a beautiful baby!! i love that pic of her sleeping. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I WANT HER NOW :smmadder: Pat she's precious :wub:


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

She is absolutly ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see more pics of your little cutie...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Boy, you can really tell this is a Bonnie's girl~~~~She has that look!!! So cute and adorable,I love her hair!!! Darling with the pic of her in her little bed. CeeCee has a hugh white Rover pen which is her castle and she goes in there when she wants to retreat from the world. Inside she has a little covered stripe tent which is her bed. Little Princesses have to have a fantasy world they can call their own!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW,I love her little mussed up face. :wub: She looks amazing like Cosy, they could be twins.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Pat I have the same prob with Kelsie.. her hair is always getting in her face.. no matter what i do! :smheat: I put it up in a top knot and 2 mins later... she ruins it! :brownbag: 

She is a doll... bless her heart... now she gives me an added excuse to make it the halloween parade this year! hehe. <wink><wink> :Happy_Dance:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 10 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742451


> Boy, you can really tell this is a Bonnie's girl~~~~She has that look!!! So cute and adorable,I love her hair!!! Darling with the pic of her in her little bed. CeeCee has a hugh white Rover pen which is her castle and she goes in there when she wants to retreat from the world. Inside she has a little covered stripe tent which is her bed. Little Princesses have to have a fantasy world they can call their own!!![/B]


OH! We need a princess bed too!!!! :shocked: where does one purchase a princess bed anyway?

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 10 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742452


> AWWW,I love her little mussed up face. :wub: She looks amazing like Cosy, they could be twins.[/B]


WOW WEE! Think so? Oh, I'm in heaven.....


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree with needing daily pictures of the little bitty baby! I just can't get over how truly beautiful she is...... :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: You and Stan so deserve every single second of happiness she brings you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww Ava is darling!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

</span><span style="color:#FFA500">[/color]
Good morning sweet Ava. You are beautiful even with messy hair. :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

So precious! We're going to need many many many more photos of her and the gang.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She is just beautiful - every picture is picture perfect. I think I am more in love than before. Oh how I wish I had a puppy! How are the three of them getting along? 

I also love your new siggy picture - they all look so loved and each one's personality and cuteness just shines through.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

she is such a BEAUTY!! Pat I am just so Happy for YOU!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is soooo cute I would never want to put her down. :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, she is just simply adorable, bed head and all! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm not able to get on here much, so i've totally missed out! PAAAAT! ava is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! i'm sooo in love! :wub:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

She is so perfect! I don't think she can get any cuter :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Sigh)))

I'm so in love with your baby, Pat!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

What a STUNNING representation of the breed. That little baby is Perfection with a capital P! :smheat: 

She does remind me a lot of Brit's Cosy. :wub: Congrats again, and please post more pics ASAP!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to be away from her for a minute...look at that face!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 10 2009, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742385


> Time to wake up little munchkin girl....
> [attachment=49673:good_mor...g_Ava_rs.jpg]
> 
> 'Mornin' everybody
> ...


She's sweet as can be, eyes or no eyes!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I want an Angel girl, too 

WAH :hysteric:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

- me falling for Ava! She's just perfect, Pat.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 10 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742549


> I want an Angel girl, too
> 
> WAH :hysteric:[/B]


Me, three! LOL. I could look at photos of sweet little Ava all day. Pat - more, more more!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: oh she's sooooooo beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh TOO stinking cute!!!! I think I lurve her :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Pat - I'm MADLY IN LOVE with Ava :wub: !!!! Hmmmmmm - you're not that far away from NYC...maybe I could, um, come out there to
"visit" her and then carry her off when you're not looking? Bonbon really needs a little playmate. Nah, wouldn't work - you'd never take your
eyes off of her for a second. :bysmilie: Oh well, it was just a thought...


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is such a little pixie! Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, Ava is just gorgeous! Just totally precious! Love her little "castle," too! (That's a soft little Home Sweet Home blanket that the HSUS sent out, isn't it?) You should get the little boy, too, and name him Frank! (Ava Gardner and Frank Sinatra!) I think I'm suffering from sweetness overload! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a lil doll!!!! :wub: Ava is just too cute for words!!!! :wub: She reminds me of Baby Posie!!!! :wub2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Pat, she is a living doll!!!! That little face has captured my heart!!!! :tender:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I am in :heart: with Ava, it's a good thing I don't live closer to you or she might go missing  She's beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 10 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742727


> Oh, Pat - I'm MADLY IN LOVE with Ava :wub: !!!! Hmmmmmm - you're not that far away from NYC...maybe I could, um, come out there to
> "visit" her and then carry her off when you're not looking? Bonbon really needs a little playmate. Nah, wouldn't work - you'd never take your
> eyes off of her for a second. :bysmilie: Oh well, it was just a thought... [/B]


OMG you're not too far from Northern VA too! Gigi *cough*cough*me want to meet Ava and the A team too  You just might not find little Ava by the end of the meeting


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Be still my heart. :wub: :wub: Pat, she is just precious! Lucky, lucky you! It's going to be so much fun watching her grow up. Bonnie's Angels are just so incredibly sweet!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh she is far too adorable. I look forward to seeing more and more of her pretty little face. How are Abs, Archie and Tinks liking her?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, Ava is totally ADORABLE!!! She is PERFECT!!! :wub: :wub: 

I love the picture of her in her little bed ... that is so precious!!! :wub: :wub: 

I can't wait to see more pictures of your precious little angel. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Kara @ Mar 11 2009, 04:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742982


> How are Abs, Archie and Tinks liking her?[/B]


That's going to take some time. They don't want anything to do with her yet. Archie is usually off in another room.... moping, Abbey is just plain pissed and Tink actually went after her yesterday :new_shocked: ....I'm going to have to watch him like a hawk until he learns to leave her alone.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 11 2009, 07:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743021


> QUOTE (Kara @ Mar 11 2009, 04:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742982





> How are Abs, Archie and Tinks liking her?[/B]


That's going to take some time. They don't want anything to do with her yet. Archie is usually off in another room.... moping, Abbey is just plain pissed and Tink actually went after her yesterday :new_shocked: ....I'm going to have to watch him like a hawk until he learns to leave her alone.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lol...they don't like all the attention Mommy is giving to the newbie! Ahhh I can't get enough of Ava's pictures...She's too too too too gorgeous... :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwww i love her, she is stunning :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Ava honey, I missed these pictures. You look beautiful first thing in the morning....and last thing at night, I'm sure.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Cuteness overload!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The more I look at her the more sure I am that you couldn't have found a prettier little girl if you looked everywhere. I LOVE Angel Maltese and you've got a beauty!! 
And yes, I'm still so jealous!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am back here looking at little Ava, and those other 2 boarders you have LOL. She has such a black nose, and that sleepy look just kills me. Meanwhile Jodi is being ignored, poor little thing left to himself. I should be playing with him.


----------

